# Pontoons: sportsmans vs colorado



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This:

http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/spor ... /cat101249

vs this:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Colorado-Pontoon-Boat/2584964

I'm leaning towards the colorado... it looks better and has great reviews. I know a few people here have the sportsmens warehouse one.

Suggestions?

-DallanC


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I have the Colorado. It has been a great pontoon. For the price and features it is hard to beat.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

The Colorado is not bad for the price. As for the Sportsman, there are better constructed boats out there for equal or less money. Yes, I am a little biased as to my personal favorite brand but construction and features are what i look at most when I do comparisons.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I have the Colorado, and I also have a Fishcat, which is essentially the same as the Sportsmans. My thoughts:
- I like the oars better on the Colorado. They are longer and that is a good thing.
- I like the all PVC construction on the other one. I think the PVC is superior material, more durable, more consistent, and stronger than the mixed fabrics on the colorado.
- The colorado has more pockets - which I've never really used. Because I haven't needed them. 

-If costs were the same, I'd get the Sportsmans boat.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

- I say that, and yet I use the Colorado more. For me, the seat is more comfortable and feels just a tad more stable, and I prefer the longer oars.


----------

